# Say Hello To Heen Now Calcifer - Suits him more



## Gill (21 Feb 2020)

Say Hello to Calcifer
In a Position to once again own a dog, and could not say no to this little bundle of Joy.
Drove an hour to pick Heen up. Decided to wait and see which of the Pups came to me.
And this little one came up and started licking my fingers, so this one came with me.
I wanted a Lapdog, but not a little @**** of a yappy thing.
Spent way too much and stuff for him, and will spend more.
Just booking with Vets for the next course of Injections etc.

Can anyone recommend insurance for him? Would like to hear opinions.


----------



## Fisher2007 (21 Feb 2020)

Awesome!  We'd love a dog but work commitments just don't allow.  One day hopefully

What is he?  Beagle?


----------



## Gill (21 Feb 2020)

Fisher2007 said:


> Awesome!  We'd love a dog but work commitments just don't allow.  One day hopefully
> 
> What is he?  Beagle?



So awesome, has a lovely personality and a bit Derpy. 
Heen is a Bassett Hound, He will be the smallest breed I have owned. 
As normally keep Mastiffs, My MIA Sivas Kangal was a Massive Beast of a Dog but had such a gentle demeanour with me. Same with the Tibetan Mastiffs and Neo's.


----------



## Jayefc1 (21 Feb 2020)

He is a proper lil cutie mate years of companionship there


----------



## Gill (21 Feb 2020)

Just came home to a Poop Monster. 
Did not think he could move his Crate and Puppy Pen. But he pooped and managed to push his crate and pen 4 foot around the living room.
Cue getting the Kettle Bells out the Shed and Placing them around, so it cant happen again. 
Gave him a quick bath in the sink. He is now Curled up asleep next to me on the So


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (21 Feb 2020)

fa!

Did you fall asleep too!? 

He’s a lovely looking chap even if he is a poop monster  can’t stay angry with that face


----------



## Gill (21 Feb 2020)

Matt @ ScapeEasy said:


> fa!
> 
> Did you fall asleep too!?
> 
> He’s a lovely looking chap even if he is a poop monster  can’t stay angry with that face




Would have loved to, but would have been awoken by him, As his Farts are quite piquant.
He is asleep again next to me, his fave spot so far. 
Going to leave him in his crate tonight, and see how he goes. Last night he was ok next to the bed in his crate, Tonight will try him in the living room on his own. 

OMG yes, can't stay mad at a face like that.


----------



## Gill (22 Feb 2020)

Went for a walk on the lead today. At first timid, but gained confidence after a few minutes. Just in the garden for now, until he is more confident. 

Going to get him a little hoodie to wear on his walks. And a duffle coat.

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gill (22 Feb 2020)

Also decided on a different name for him. He will be known as Calcifer. 

He is a bit derpy squatted next to the pee pad and missed it by a few cms. Did look proud though. 

I have secured the pen a bit more using bungee cords from the tv unit. Just to stop him pushing it. 


Will be taking him with me to see my son in the morning. Hope he behaves in his carrier in the car. Will seat him next to me, where he can see me. 

Does anyone have any other tips for travelling with a puppy. It's only an hours drive, but want him to be as comfortable as possible. 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## alto (22 Feb 2020)

Pee Pad in the crate!
And extra’s 

Pet wipes in case of accident 
Towels in case of Big Accident (though he is very small now)

Blanket to place over crate if needed (some prefer this)

Puppy snacks and chew toys (you don’t mention how old)

Water from home (some dogs may take awhile to accept new water), also good to have along in case of hot days (or anxiety)


----------



## Gill (23 Feb 2020)

alto said:


> Pee Pad in the crate!
> And extra’s
> 
> Pet wipes in case of accident
> ...


Cheers
Was given 3 packs from the family he came from

Also 1months food and treats. Both wet and dry foods

Pet wipes I got. And these have been a godsend. Let's me clean his bum after a poop.

Have old towels for him to play with and to clean up with. 

Have some spare blankets and throws to put over his crate an for him the play with. 

I like that I have a 20min cycle on the washing machine. So can clean up his toys etc if he wees on them. 

I also got him a knit jacket to wear. And will be getting some more and some jackets for walks etc. 

He is 11 weeks old. 


Oh good tip will  ring a bottle of water with me, though Coventry is one the same water. 

Asleep after Breakfast and play. His fave  place to sleep resting on my thigh





Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gill (24 Feb 2020)

So have been at my Sons house. And OMG he settled in within a few minutes. And has been happily playing with my son and his friends all day. 
Did discover the cats feeding bowl, and could see him sneaking away when he thought no-one was watching him to have a cheeky nibble. 
Cue the cat Freezing upon site, and not knowing what to do. She has been OK with him though, and keeps her distance. 
One of my sons friends had been eating popcorn, and as Soon as he smelled this, the poor lad was attacked with a vigorous licking of hands fingers and face . 
Got Him one of those elastic string toys and he loves chasing it round the living room, and playing Tug Of War with it. 
Only 1 accident, as got over excited and peed in the kitchen while Mother In Law was cooking. 
Slept thru the night without a peep from him. And he awoke at 4am too alert me to wanting to poop. So I am now awake aswell. Goodbye waking up after 7am .  

Still not so sure about being on a lead for walkies, but this will improve over time. 

Seriously
 there are so many gadgets that I can buy for him to Enrich his play time. 
Have ordered one of the 2way Wifi Cameras, so that I can face time him while out. That I can Pan across the room from my phone and see what he is doing. 
And ordered one of the Self throwing tennis ball machines.
And also a Wifi enabled Feeder, so that I can dispense food, or set on a timer thru my phone. Will def have to figure out the 2.4Ghz broadcasting to get this working. 

One of his favourite toys are empty loo rolls, loves to tear these apart and carry them around in his mouth like a trophy. 

God I missed keeping a dog for so long. He will be loved so much and spoiled rotten. Going to Aldi this morning to have a look in their pet event for a nice Jacket and hoodie etc. His will be a Dapper Dog.


----------



## Gill (29 Feb 2020)

He has had his shots and registered at the local vets. Happy with weight etc. 
I got him a Hair clip for his ears, as they droop into his food bowl and water bowl. He did not like this at first, but now knows that I pin his ears up for feeding time. And will wait for me to do it before devouring what is in his bowl.


----------



## Gill (5 Mar 2020)

Things are going well. 
He has learned that outside time in the garden means he should poop and wee. 
Only thing is he does not like going out before bed. And waits till 4am to poop, which I have missed a few times. So wake up to a veritable @@@@ storm in the living room. And have to mop it all up and clean his pen. 
Will be setting an alarm for a 4am Poop run to the garden.

Took him out to socilaise him yesterday, and he was the centre of attention. And was playing with everyone who saw him. Old Boss took to him right away and was cuddling him instantly. Did get in trouble with the Restaurant Manager, as she was not in. And have been told to return when she is in for cuddles. He did look Very Dapper in his tan leather coat. 
He did wee himself when he came up to another dog, but otherwise was ok. 

I think he is going to have a wardrobe of Dapper Jackets and Jumpers to wear when out. As they some with the Shoulder Buckle for more Control. 

He does enjoy sleep, and will happily sleep next to me on the Sofa on his blanket. And will stay there untill feeding if allowed.


----------

